

Heello is Twitter for Pretending - voidfiles
http://waxy.org/2011/08/helloo_is_twitter_for_fakesters/

======
mirrorskin
Hmm, why aren't they joining forces with identi.ca and pushing an already
existing service (with a small but existing user base)? There would have been
so much room for improvement, instead, they create YATC (yet another twitter
clone) from scratch, without any backup from an existing community …

I really don't think that they can compete with twitter this way. Let's see
how this will evolve.

------
abyssknight
I'm willing to bet Heello is TwitPic's backup plan. What I mean by that is,
when you base your entire product on another platform, and that platform
ceases to exist (or in this case, doesn't want to play nice with you anymore)
you can do one of two things:

1\. Shutdown

2\. Rebuild the other service yourself and integrate your tool

If you invested real money into a product, which would you choose? Especially
when the "other service" is basically a badly scaled, maxlen'd, asynchronous
messaging service.

------
ChrisArchitect
guess I'm really wondering why this exists -- seems like maybe the idea
originated back in early twitter days and devs just decided to see it through
now all of a sudden?

